# Using Liquid Smoke



## velochic (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you used liquid smoke before?  I'm looking for some tips.  We really enjoy baby back ribs here, but I don't have a smoker (and probably won't for a while as it's down our list of purchase priorities right now).  I make mine by doing a dry rub, steaming in the oven, then doing a mop as they grill over flame.  I'm wondering if I could get some smoke flavor in with using liquid smoke.

And I'm not talking about using it just for BBQ... I'm sure it has it's place in other things as well.  I have known for a while that it's an all-natural ingredient, but just have not had the time to really explore the uses for it.  I remember someone putting it in potato salad (??) or some such dish.  I've also heard that it is VERY strong and a little goes a long way.

So, any tips for using this ingredient?  Thanks!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 26, 2011)

I started using it recently.  It's good in braising liquid.  The members here told me not to use too much.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

Back in "the day", I used liquid smoke when grilling some ribs and even got a smoke ring. I mixed some with water in a pie tin and set it directly on a burner with the ribs grilled indirect. I've used a few drops when concocting BBQ sauce, also, to tame down the vinegar. I used to have a recipe around here somewhere using liquid smoke and sardines for a cracker dip, but I can't remember the other ingredients. I'm sure I could hunt it up.
I use it very sparingly. I'm on my second bottle in 25 years, lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2011)

I put a tablespoon in marinade for pork.  It has a great smoky flavor.  A tablespoon may sound like a lot but most of it remains behind in the marinade.

For your ribs, add it to the ribs during the steaming process.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 26, 2011)

Pop a beef brisket into your crock pot. Pour a cup of coffee in there if you have one handy, if not, just add enough water to cover the meat. Add a couple generous splashes of liquid smoke. Cook for 8-hours on low.

Remove the meat and scrape the fat off. Shred it.

We fry some corn tortillas quickly in hot oil (so that they are still pliable and yet have a bit of crunch to them) and sprinkle them with salt. Top with meat, cheese and lettuce. Add a bit of finely diced onion if you're feeling really wild; this is definitely one of those dishes where less is more.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2011)

Around here it's used as an insecticide....As a Cattle Spray, A Sheep Dip, In the misting systems of Hog Parlors, and Dairy Barns (Except in the Milking Shed) and in Chicken Houses. I've sprayed it on dogs to prevent fleas and ticks for an entire year!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll have to keep that flea & tick preventative in mind...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Around here it's used as an insecticide....As a Cattle Spray, A Sheep Dip, In the misting systems of Hog Parlors, and Dairy Barns (Except in the Milking Shed) and in Chicken Houses. I've sprayed it on dogs to prevent fleas and ticks for an entire year!!!




So you're saying I could repel annoying insects AND smell good at the same time.  It's a combination bug spray and cologne!  I sense a business opportunity here.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 26, 2011)

I've got a bottle that is 105 years old this year. Yup, 105... and the stuff still smells and looks useable! 

Splash some in your ground beef for burgers, tacos, meatloaves.....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy M said:
			
		

> AND smell good at the same time



Maybe as a perfume in the old Combat Zone........


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Maybe as a perfume in the old Combat Zone........




More likely a perfume at the next BBQ competition.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> More likely a perfume at the next BBQ competition.



There is something about a Smokey Smelling Red Head that has a certain appeal......


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 26, 2011)

Can a smoked paprika solution be substituted for liquid smoke?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> More likely a perfume at the next BBQ competition.



Liquid Smoke Perfume and Garlic Shave Cream...coming up with a Cottage Cheese Industry.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 26, 2011)

You mentioned grill.  What kind of grill do you have?
Depending on the grill, perhaps you can smoke on it.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Can a smoked paprika solution be substituted for liquid smoke?


 
Not in my opinion. Liquid smoke is just that, condensation from smoke. I saw a special on it one time, one of those How do they make that shows. The equipment reminded me of hi-tech stills, where the product was liquid smoke instead. It's really pretty pure, not a chemical substitute. Smoked paprika just doesn't have that strong smoke taste. It has another layer of flavor, but it's not strong hickory (for instance) like LS. You're not going to sprinkle some in water and smell like something is burning.


----------

